# Easy Smoked Mac & Cheese Recipe?



## husker3in4

I'm looking for an easy  Smoked Mac & Cheese recipe to go with my ribs Im going to smoke tomorrow. Sure I can pick one at random from the internet, but was hoping I could find one as good as  the Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans recipe I found on these forums. That one is so good, i have to make sure my meat smokes up just perfect or the beans steal the show.

Any recipes like that, that are also fairly easy to make, for smoked Mac & Cheese?


----------



## sandyut

No Boil Mac this is an easy bomb proof recipe!  thank to 

 oldsmokerdude


I have made it as written, and with addins like green chilies, brisket, ham etc.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

Thanks for the shout out, sandyut and glad you liked the recipe.


----------



## husker3in4

Looks great! Im going to give it a shot


----------



## sandyut

oldsmokerdude said:


> Thanks for the shout out, sandyut and glad you liked the recipe.


Of Course!  Must give credit where its do.  I really like how easy and versatile that recipe is.


----------



## chilerelleno

Here are two of my smoked Mac-n-Cheese recipes, one Pre-Boil and one No-Boil

Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, No-Boil
Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, Pre-Boil


----------



## Glock9x19

I usually do it about like this:


-Place 2 cups dry elbow macaroni (so one 16 oz box, obviously other types of pasta would work if you have a preference) into 13x9 disposable aluminum pan and pour a half stick melted butter over it.

-Add:

-two bags +/- shredded cheese (I generally use sharp cheddar and Monterey jack).

-three cups milk

-2 cups heavy whipping cream

-seasoned salt, pepper (or whatever you want as far as seasonings go).

-Stir everything together and place in smoker at 250 uncovered for about 45-50 min.

-Come back, stir it and cover with foil for an additional 45-50 min.


----------



## husker3in4

Glock: how big are the bags of shredded cheese? the standard 8oz bags or the 1lb bags?


----------



## jake0531

Glock9x19 said:


> I usually do it about like this:
> 
> 
> -Place 2 cups dry elbow macaroni (so one 16 oz box, obviously other types of pasta would work if you have a preference) into 13x9 disposable aluminum pan and pour a half stick melted butter over it.
> 
> -Add:
> 
> -two bags +/- shredded cheese (I generally use sharp cheddar and Monterey jack).
> 
> -three cups milk
> 
> -2 cups heavy whipping cream
> 
> -seasoned salt, pepper (or whatever you want as far as seasonings go).
> 
> -Stir everything together and place in smoker at 250 uncovered for about 45-50 min.
> 
> -Come back, stir it and cover with foil for an additional 45-50 min.


How big are the bags of cheese?


----------



## pugsbrew

husker3in4 said:


> Glock: how big are the bags of shredded cheese? the standard 8oz bags or the 1lb bags?



Grate your own cheese.


----------



## pugsbrew

Also, I've tried numerous recipes, that say creamy, but after smoking for a couple of hours, it's a solid mass of pasta and cheese.  IMO, nothing creamy about it.  However, it all tasted great, and the wifey even liked it, but not what I was looking for.

I finally gave up trying to smoke it for hours.  I combined a bunch of recipes, and smoked at high temp, for A LOT less time.  Here's what I came up with.

*Ingredients*

1 lb elbow noodles, cooked JUST until al dente, run under cold water to stop cooking and prevent sticking
1/4 cup melted butter
1/4 c  tbsp flour
1/2 cup white wine/beer/water
1 tbsp mustard powder
1 heaping tsp mustard, or 2T “House of Q, Slow Smoked Gold BBQ”
3 cups 1/2 & 1/2
1 c whole milk
8 oz cream cheese - cut in cubes
2 - 2 1/2 (1.0# block)  cups shredded cheddar cheese - *grate your own*
1 can condensed cream of cheddar
8 oz Velveeta cheese cut in cubes
These are to taste.

1/4 tsp garlic powder, or more
1/4 tsp onion powder, or more
1/4 tsp smoked paprika, or more
salt & pepper, to taste
Cayenne pepper as desired

TOPPING

4T butter, melted
1.5 c Panko crumb
1/2 c parmesan cheese, *grate your own*
1/4 t paprika
Or, just cover with cheddar/other favorite cheese.

*Instructions*

Preheat oven/smoker to 400- 425 deg
Make pasta first, drain, and let sit in cold water.
It takes about 20 - 30 mins to make sauce over med heat.  Melt the butter over medium heat. Whisk in the flour until evenly combined, and cook for 30-60 seconds. Whisk in the wine/beer/water, slowly, stirring until completely incorporated.  The mixture will be thick, actually really thick.
WHISK in the half & half, whole milk first, then cheeses (cream cheese and Velveeta first), and seasonings.  Add 2 cups cheddar and cheddar soup.  Continue whisking until everything's melted and evenly combined until smooth. Heat for 10 mins?  STIR.  Salt & pepper, to taste.
Make the topping.  Just melt butter.  Mix in all other ingredients.
Spray an aluminum pan (smoker size), or a 9X13 baking dish with non stick spray, or crisco. Transfer the macaroni, drained, to the pan, then pour the cheese sauce over the macaroni.  Stir carefully.  Top prepared topping, or with of extra shredded cheddar, totally cover.  This will fill up the pan.  During cooking, there might be a slight boil over, so put something under it.
Bake at 400 - 425 deg for 18-24 mins, until you get a nice brown/crisp top.  Your preference.  Let set for about 10 mins.  ENJOY!!


----------



## Glock9x19

husker3in4 said:


> Glock: how big are the bags of shredded cheese? the standard 8oz bags or the 1lb bags?





jake0531 said:


> How big are the bags of cheese?



I think they are 8oz bags


----------



## husker3in4

After trying a few of these, Im just gonna go the Kraft route. Taste pretty good at 1/10th the cost of these recipes.


----------



## smokngun

Been meaning to try this one


----------

